# Banner aus PNG Datein



## KurtKabine (1. November 2007)

Hallo Freunde (Und Feinde)

Ich möcht n Banner machen. Da staunt Ihr wat ;-]

Hmm nun ja. Ich weis aber ned wie man n Banner aus PNG Bildern macht. Ich hab 5 PNG`s und muss die zu nem animierten Bild resp. Banner bekommen. Als Gif schauts bisschen schlecht aus 

Kann mir da Jemand oder Jefraud helfen?


----------



## akrite (2. November 2007)

...für Animationen gibt es derzeit wohl nur 2 Möglickeiten : gif oder flash ! Ich persönlich ziehe Flash vor, da Du gif ausgeschlossen hast und png gut in Flash zu importieren geht, würde ich hier bei Flash bleiben. Aber das ist alles graue Theorie, wenn man nicht weiß worum es geht - zeig' doch mal die png's um die es geht und was Du genau vor hast.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. November 2007)

Hi,
es gäbe noc hdie Möglichkeit über Javascript bilder gegeneinander auszutauschen.
http://www.droeppez.de/download/js-tut/js-tut/tutorial/bilder2.html
Die machen das hier zwar mit GIFs, müsste aber auch mit PNGs klappen

Gruß


----------



## KurtKabine (2. November 2007)

Danke für die Antworten.

Also.Das Ganze is n Wettbewerb bei dem man für eine Seite n Banner macht.
Von da her, das Java Script t super, aber die wollen wahrscheinlich ned einen Script sondern einen Banner in irgendeinem Bild Format.

Mit Flash hab ichs probiert. Allerdings mit einer Animation. Diese wird dann so um die 90KB grösser als sie sein sollte 

Da ichs mit dem Java Script ausprobiert habe, kannst Du nun auf http://www.wstyle.ch/235214/Untitled-1.html sehen was ich genau vor hab


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. November 2007)

Hi,
also du solltest natürlich bei Flash dann auch Vektorgrafiken einsetzen. Heißt du mußt das ganze neu machen. Wobei die größte Arbeit wohl der Fuchs sein wird.
Ich seh auch wo das Problem mit Gif liegt. An dem Verlauf. Wie sieht es den aus wenn du die Einstellungen für Gif ganz hoch schraubst?


----------



## KurtKabine (3. November 2007)

Ich hab den Fuchs vectorisiert resp. in ein Bitmap umgewandelt...
Eigentlich schauts im gif Format gar ned sooo übel aus. Jedoch schauen die PNG Dateien schon einiges besser aus 

Hier der Link zum Gif Banner. http://www.wstyle.ch/bannerwmp.gif

Glaub besser kriegt man die Gif Datei nicht hin....Jedenfalls ich ned


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. November 2007)

Ja schaut doch gescheit aus. Also dann versteh ich ehrlich gesagt dein Problem nicht so ganz.


----------



## KurtKabine (3. November 2007)

Nun, wiso soll ich mich mit dem Gif zufrieden geben wenn das PNG besser ist? 
Ich hab mal beide Banner auf einer Seite hochgeladen damit man den Unterschied sehen kann.
http://www.wstyle.ch/235214/Untitled-1.html

Der Gif Banner schaut zwar schon "gescheit" aus aber im Vergleich zum PNG....naja 
Findest Du nicht?


----------

